# Flatheads



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

One bored and sad flathead fisherman


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha that's funny


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm right there with ya. Fishing withdrawal is starting to get really bad. Just out of curiousity, when do some of you guys start targeting them again? Pretty sure I've read that the magic number to for water temp is around 51 degrees unless that was when people were suggesting they shut down for the year. I can't wait to start getting after them again


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Late April in the rivers, May for the lakes.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

definitely depends on water temp. I've caught them as early as march or as late as may. start trying around 50-53 degrees


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea, the earliest I've caught one recently was May 5th. I've always been like the rest of you guys and started in late April.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

march on the rivers. usually mid april on lakes.


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Late march up here in the maumee. Its going to be later than that this year though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

sheesh......i think we are still going to have ice on the lakes up here in the northeast in may....groan.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope not ive had enough of this crap


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I can't wait to get some bigger flatties this year!


----------

